# computer control panel problem--autocruise stardream



## welshwizard63 (Apr 7, 2010)

only 1 year old,
just had to replace veh battery as dead cell
control panel just still keeps coming up with all fuses blown error message when we try to charge veh battery and also sometimes when we try to charge hab battery.
Have disconnected and re-connected controlpanel but still same msg.
Not much fun with van sitting on drive.
Any comments to get rid of error msg greatly appreciated.
Regards.........Welsh wizard 63


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Apologies if I'm stating the obvious but shouldn't your dealer be sorting this all out for you under warranty?


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Please give me a call at Sargent Technical Support number 01482 678981 and I will try to assist. 

Please have your MH build No or VIN number to hand. 

Kind Regards, 

Clive


----------



## welshwizard63 (Apr 7, 2010)

Peribro,.....dealer reply at this stage is to take control panel off and try to reset it and i have been back to the dealer by phone as this did not work over a couple of days but no call back as yet.
I think with simple problems service and response has been good but as i found with something like the vehicle battery i was directed by the dealer back to the base vehicle supplier and then onto peugeot customer support and i am awaiting a decision on the battery tomorrow................procedures are not as simple as i would of thought with a warranty i will have to read the small print.
Do you think i should just take vehicle back and leave it with them to resolve it themselves?
I was thinking that resetting the panel may have worked and saved me some agro in getting vehicle to dealer and emptying van as i have only just gotit back after its habitation check.
Regards


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

welshwizard63 said:


> Do you think i should just take vehicle back and leave it with them to resolve it themselves?


Hi Welshwizard63.

Welcome to MHF .... and no don't dump it back on the dealer just yet .... I think you should reply here and telephone Clive from Sargent as he suggested ...his offer sounds too good to miss. Sargent are members here and as they are the manufacturers of the electronics in your van they will, I am sure, be able to advise you.

I think it may also be a good idea to subscribe to MHF as you only have one post left and we want to know how you get on :wink:

best of luck

Mike

Subscribe <<


----------



## welshwizard63 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Spycal ,
Tried Clive just missed him,
Will try tomorrow,
Thanks for the advice,i had noticed Clive had helped another party with a similar problem so was pleased to see his name pop up.

Subscribe i will, i want to see how this progresses on the forum as well  [/img]


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree that you should make contact with Clive in the first instance and hopefully he will sort it out for you. I presume your dealer thinks that it will be more convenient for you to go to a Peugeot agent rather than back to him? Hopefully that is his reasoning rather than trying to pass the buck to someone else.


----------



## welshwizard63 (Apr 7, 2010)

called clive this morning but unfortunately they said they dont deal with the touch sensative panel fitted to my 58 van,ilokked on the panel itself but no manufacturers name so i will have to go back to dealer as they have not come back to me as yet........


----------



## welshwizard63 (Apr 7, 2010)

Sun has come out for 2 days now and no error messages appearing on panel.........is this an act of god.........good luck.......i am just preying for sunshine to see if thisis just a one off fault.
Thanks for all advice so far.........WW


----------

